# Forellenzüchter in der nähe von HB



## Forelle2203 (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Kennt ihr Günstige Forellenzüchter rund um HB (ca. 150km) wo man als Privatperson forellen für sein Teich beziehen kann.

Mfg 
Marcel


----------



## Tricast (28. Januar 2021)

Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de
				




Fischzucht Beverstedt, Herr Gischewski.

Die Teiche in der Bildmitte sind die Fischteiche. Samstags ist er immer an den Teichen bis Mittag.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wollebre (29. Januar 2021)

mal anrufen ob der noch züchtet bzw. auch lebend verkauft

Forellen-Abel GmbH
Welsestrasse 23
27777 Ganderkesee
Tel.: 04222 80 56 10


----------



## jürgeng. (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich möchte Dir einen Betrieb in der Nähe von OS empfehlen, die Nordhauser Mühle in 49179 Ostercappeln. 
Das ist zwar von der Entfernung her an der Grenze Deiner Vorstellungen, aber der Fisch ist toll (als Konsument mehrfach getestet  ) und die Zucht ist fachmännisch professionell.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. Juli 2021)

moin,

im forellenhof weseloh ....
kontaktdaten und preise im netz


----------

